# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  طريقتان لتدريس مهارات القراءة للطلاب التوحيديين

## نبراس،،،

طرق تعلم مهارة القراءة 





هناك طريقتان لتدريس مهارات القراءة للطلاب التوحيديين:
-1الطريقة التركيبية: وهي التي تعتمد على هجاء أصوات الحروف وتركيبها لنطق الكلمة.
-2الطريقة التحليلية: وهي تعتمد على قراءة الكلمات مباشرة ثم مدارسة أجزائها
بعد و يتوقف اختيارنا لإحدى الطريقتين على حالة الطفل واستعداداته وإمكانياته 
وأسلوبه في التعلم، وفي الطريقة التحليلية وكذلك التركيبية يجب أن نتبع نهج القراءة الوظيفية 
حيث ندرب الطفل على:
- اسمه، واسم والده،ووالدته، وأسماء أخوته وأصحابه، واسم مدرسته، وعنوانه.
- قراءة بعض الكلمات البسيطة مثل: مأكولات، وفاكهة، خضراوات، وأشياء يستخدمها
في حياته اليومية ونعرض فيما يلي بشيء من التفصيل الطريقة التحليلية والتركيبية:
1 الطريقة التحليلية: لتوضيح هذه الطريقة نعرض لإجراءات تدريب الطفل على قراءة كلمة بالطريقة 
التحليلية، فعند إعطاء كلمة مثل "أحمد" لأحد الأطفال لكي يعرف اسمه، فإننا ندربه عليها كالآتي: -
- نتكب الكلمة في صفحة كاملة وبخط واضح ثم تقرؤها بصوت يجذب انتباه الطفل 
مع الإشارة إليها، على أن نكررها ثلاث مرات (أو أربع مرات) متتالية مع ترك ثانيتين بين كل
مرة تنطق فيها الكلمة، ثم نجعل الطفل يشير إلى الكلمة مع تكرار نطقها.
- نضع صورة للطفل في أعلى الصفحة ناحية اليسار، ونقوم بنفس الإجراء السابق، 
حيث نكتب الاسم في صفحة بيضاء ويكون حجمه كبيراً ويمكن أن يقوم الطفل بأكثر من نشاط، مثل:
• تلوين الاسم بلون فلوما ستر.
• تلوين بلون الشمع.
• لصق حبوب على الاسم.
• لصق أسطوانات رفيعة أو شرائط من الصلصال.
- نكتب الاسم في صفحة مع كلمتين لم يدرسهما الطفل، ونجعله يضع علامة عليه.
- نكتب الاسم أعلى الصفحة، ونملأ الصفحة بكلمات من بينها كلمة "أحمد"
مكررة عدة مرات، ونجعل الطفل يضع علامة على كل كلمة "أحمد" تقابله.
- نحضر مجلة أو جريدة، ونجعل الطفل يستخرج كلمة من الصفحة على أن تكون ة بخط واضح.
- في هذه الطريقة يتم تدريس الحروف الهجائية للطفل منفصلة، ثم تركيبها لنطق الكلمات على 
أن يتم دراسة صوت الحرف وليس اسمه، مثل : حرف ألف، وهكذا في جميع حروف الهجاء الباقية.
- عند اتباع هذه الطريقة فليس شرطاً أن ندرس للطفل الحروف الهجائية بالترتيب، 
وإنما نقوم باختيار الحروف السهلة، وبعد أن ندرس للطفل ثلاثة حروف أو أربعة، 
نبدأ بتكوين كلمة من هذه الحروف ويقوم الطفل بهجائها.

2- الطريقة التركيبية: إذا أردت تدريس فكرة الهجاء للطفل فابدأ بكلمة حروفها سهلة،مثل: 
كلمة ولد أو علم وتقوم بالآتي:
- أكتب حرف ( و ) مع نطقه بشكل واضح.
- اصنع حرف ( و ) وألصقه على ورقة واجعل الطفل يمر بيده على الحرف
ويغرس فيه مسامير،على أن يتتبع في غرس المسامير اتجاه رسم الحرف.
- ارسم الحرف على ورقة وأحدده بحبل أو بخيط سميك واجعل الطفل يلونه.
- ارسم الحرف على ورقة واجعل الطفل يلونها و يلصق عليه حبوباً أو خرزاً.
- بعد أن يكون الطفل قد حفظ شكل الحرف ونطقه،كرر معه الإجراءات التي سبق ذكرها
في الطريقة التحليلية.
- بعد ذلك كرر الإجراءات السابقة مع حر ( ل ) وحرف _ د ) ثم ركبها معاً واجعل الطفل
يقرأها بالترتيب، ويتعلم كلمة " ولد" عن طريق هجاء حروفها بالترتيب.

- بعد أن يدرس الطفل كلمة " ولد" مثلاً أعطيه حرفاً آخر أو حرفين، ثم كون من حروف كلمة ولد،
والحرفين الآخرين، كلمة جديدة، مثل: تدريس حرف ( ع ) وحرم ( م ) ، وأعطي الطفل كلمة
( علم ) بنفس الطريقة. و هذه الطريقة تجعل الطفل متمكناً من هجاء أي كلمة بعد أن 
يكون قد درس جميع الحروف، كما أنها تحتاج إلى تدريب مستمر ودرجة تكرار كبيرة لكل تدريب
وهذا ينطبق علي باقي أطفال الاعاقة

م/ن

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح مفييييد و قيم..~*

*تسلمـ أخوووي ع الطرح*

*الله يعطييييييييييييكمــ العاااااافية*

*لا خلا و لآ عدم*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *طرح مفييييد و قيم..~*
> 
> *تسلمـ أخوووي ع الطرح*
> 
> *الله يعطييييييييييييكمــ العاااااافية*
> 
> *لا خلا و لآ عدم*



 
كل الشكر لك اختي ليلاس ولتواجدك الطيب
اتمنى لك التوفيق دمت بخيير

----------


## احلام ضائعه

تسلم نبراس
طرح جميييييييييييل ومفيييييد
بوركت جهودك المميزه
بنتظارجديدك القيم

----------


## نبراس،،،

كل الشكر لكم ولهذه الزياره الطيبه 
تقبلو تحياتي دمتم بخيير

----------


## جنى الورود

_تشكر نبراس على هذاالموضوع_
_تحياتي لك_

----------


## نبراس،،،

> _تشكر نبراس على هذاالموضوع_
> 
> 
> _تحياتي لك_



 
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------

